# Email mit Javaappi verschicken!!



## Lautsprecher (30. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich tüfftel jetzt schon wieder seit Tagen an einem EMail-Versand rum. Und zwar möchte ich dass mein Programm automatisch wenn eine Bedingung eintrifft eine Email versendet.
Hab mir auch schon ein paar Beispiele im Internet angeschaut, wäre aber trotzdem dankbar, wenn  jemand einen simples Codebeispiel hätte.
Bis jetzt scheitert es dauernd am Connect...
ihr kennt das sicherlich:
Could not connect to SMTP host ...... Prot 25!!

Da es sich um einen internen Firmenversand handelt, habe ich mich bereits mit der Netzwerkadministration auseinandergesetzt. Diese haben mir bereits den Port freigeschaltet, aber es läuft immer noch nicht...
Kann es sein dass ich in der JRE noch irgendein spezielles JAR brauche? Das die Brücke zwischen meinem Programm und den MailServer schlägt?
Bis jetzt habe ich die Standarjar's...

Oder muss man noch unter Windows Computerverwaltung irgend einen Driver wie ODBC, etc. zum Datenbank anbinden anlegen?

Wär super wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet
Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2006)

Hallo!

Dazu haben wir ein wenig Material:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=548713
Verbindest du dich vielleicht ueber einen Proxy? Hast du die Java Laufzeit auch so konfiguriert, dass sie diesen Proxy verwendet?

Gruss Tom


----------



## Lautsprecher (30. März 2006)

hab mich grad schlau gemacht,
also die Verbindung läuft ohne proxy-server.
ich kann den mailserver unter cmd auch an"pingen" und erhalte auch eine Antwort.

hab jetzt mal dein Pgm hergenommen, Bekomme aber immer noch den Connect-Failure Port 25:
vielleicht habe ich auch ein paar sachen in dem programm falsch reingeschrieben ?



```
import java.io.File;
    import java.io.FileInputStream;
    import java.util.Properties;
    
    import javax.mail.Message;
    import javax.mail.Session;
    import javax.mail.Transport;
    import javax.mail.internet.InternetAddress;
    import javax.mail.internet.MimeBodyPart;
    import javax.mail.internet.MimeMessage;
    import javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart;
    
    public class SendMailWithAttachmentExample {
    
    	/**
    	 * @param args
    	 */
    	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
    		Properties mailProps = new Properties();
    
mailProps.put("mail.store.protocol", "pop3 Kann man das pop3 hier so lassen?");
mailProps.put("mail.transport.protocol", "smtp  auch so lassen?");
 mailProps.put("mail.user muss das hier so drin bleiben?", "foo.bar hier dann Max.Mustermann@email.de");    		
mailProps.put("mail.pop3.host ist das was allgemeines was da drin steht?", 
"mailhub.de.web-int.net  muss hier der mailserver drin stehen");    		
mailProps.put("mail.smtp.host", "mailhub.de.web-int.net"); 
// hier das selbe wie bei mail.pop3.host    		


mailProps.put("User", "Max@email.de");
    		mailProps.put("Password", "welches PA braucht man, das von der XP-Kennung?");    		
mailProps.put("mail.from", "Max@email.de");
    
    		Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(mailProps);
    		Message message = new MimeMessage(session);
    		message.setSubject("Test Nachricht");
    		message.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(
    				"trohrer@webasto.de"));
    MimeMultipart mimeMultipart = new MimeMultipart();
  
  			MimeBodyPart text = new MimeBodyPart();
  			text.setText("ABCDEF");
  			text.setDisposition(MimeBodyPart.INLINE);
  			
 			
  
  			message.setContent(mimeMultipart);
  			
  			message.saveChanges();
  			Transport.send(message);
    	}
    }
```

Grüße


----------



## Lautsprecher (31. März 2006)

Hallo, 
ich hab jetzt mal das Beispiel der Javainsel ausprobiert... Leider auch ohne Erfolg,
und ich bekomme annähernd immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Es heißt immer das ich die SMTPTransport.class nicht aufgenommen habe, das verstehe ich nicht, da ich mir das sun plugin javamail-1_4-ea gedownloaded hab und
dies auch in meiner JRE 1.5.06 unter ext liegt......
An was kann es noch liegen?




```
Exception in thread "main" javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: localhost, port: 25
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1247)
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.protocolConnect(SMTPTransport.java:340)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:275)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:156)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:105)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:168)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:98)
	at SendJavaMail.postMail(SendJavaMail.java:29)
	at SendJavaMail.main(SendJavaMail.java:34)
Caused by: java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.mail.util.SocketFetcher.createSocket(SocketFetcher.java:232)
	at com.sun.mail.util.SocketFetcher.getSocket(SocketFetcher.java:189)
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1215)
	... 8 more
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. März 2006)

Hallo!

Hast du dein Beispiel schon mal zuhause/ ausserhalb von eurem Firmennetzwerk ausprobiert?

Gruss Tom


----------



## ich_dr (24. Mai 2006)

ich habe ihre Beitrag "*Email mit Javaappi verschicken!!*" am  30.03.06 in www.tutorial.de, ich glaube ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie Sie. mir wurde es sehr interessieren, wie Sie das Problem gelöst haben.
Vielen dank


----------

